# لكل عضو cv



## روزي86 (4 أكتوبر 2010)

لكل عضو ((c.v))
تعرفنا بيه وتكون زي بطاقة تقربنا من بعض ونزيد من التعارف ما بينا 




عمرك كام ويوم ميلادك ايمتى ؟

ما هى جنسيتك ؟ 

ما مهنتك او وظيفتك ؟ ولو كنت بتدرس ما هي درستك؟

فى اى مرحله دراسيه ؟

ما هى الحاله الاجتماعيه ( متزوج -اعزب - ارمل- عاشق )؟

ما هيا هواياتك المفضله ؟

ما هوه سبب اختيار اسمك فى المنتدى ومعنى ايه و بيعنيلك ايه ؟ ؟

ازاى عرفت المنتدى ؟



رايك فى المنتدى ؟

ما هى طموحاتك المستقبليه ؟

مين من الاعضاء بتحبه وقريب منك وبترتاح لما تتكلم معاه؟

كم عدد اصدقائك المقربين ؟

ما هي مميزاتك التى تمتاز بها ؟

ما هى عيوبك اللى نفسك تغيرها ؟

ماهي أكلتك المفضلة؟؟
​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (4 أكتوبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> لكل عضو ((c.v))
> تعرفنا بيه وتكون زي بطاقة تقربنا من بعض ونزيد من التعارف ما بينا
> 
> خير ياروزي اشتغلتي شئون عاملين:t33:
> ...


*ميرسي ياقمر*
*جاوبي انتي بقا*​


----------



## روماني زكريا (4 أكتوبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> لكل عضو ((c.v))
> تعرفنا بيه وتكون زي بطاقة تقربنا من بعض ونزيد من التعارف ما بينا
> 
> 
> ...



شكرا روزي علي هذا الموضوع اللي نقدر 
من خلاله ان نتعرف علي الاعضاء اكتر 

بس كمان عاوزينك انتي برضه تشاركينا 
​


----------



## sony_33 (5 أكتوبر 2010)

*جمييييييييييل
اهو الواحد يتجسس عليكو
من غير متعرفو
هههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## govany shenoda (5 أكتوبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> لكل عضو ((c.v))
> 
> تعرفنا بيه وتكون زي بطاقة تقربنا من بعض ونزيد من التعارف ما بينا ​
> 
> ...


 افكاريك روعه ياقمر 
وعوزينك تعملي ال سي  في بتاعك


----------



## روزي86 (5 أكتوبر 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *ميرسي ياقمر*
> 
> *جاوبي انتي بقا*​


 

نورتي يا حبي

واكيد هجاوب


----------



## روزي86 (5 أكتوبر 2010)

روماني زكريا قال:


> شكرا روزي علي هذا الموضوع اللي نقدر
> من خلاله ان نتعرف علي الاعضاء اكتر ​
> بس كمان عاوزينك انتي برضه تشاركينا ​


 
جميل يا روماني

نورت الموضوع

وبالفعل انا هشارك


----------



## روزي86 (5 أكتوبر 2010)

sony_33 قال:


> *جمييييييييييل*
> 
> *اهو الواحد يتجسس عليكو*
> *من غير متعرفو*
> ...


 

ههههههههههه بلاش الحركات دي لو سمحت

وانزل ب c v بتاعك

يلا هههههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (5 أكتوبر 2010)

govany shenoda قال:


> افكاريك روعه ياقمر
> وعوزينك تعملي ال سي في بتاعك


 

ميرسي ليكي يا حبيبتي


كلك زوق

ومن عنيا حاضر هعمله طبعا


----------



## tamav maria (5 أكتوبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> ميرسي ليكي يا حبيبتي
> 
> 
> كلك زوق
> ...


 

ايوه روزي
فين صحيح الcv بتاعك
بس ما تنسيش ياقمره 
تقولي علي كل مغامراتك
في الخضه
ههههههههههههههه


----------



## grges monir (5 أكتوبر 2010)

*ماليش نفس اجاوب
غلاسة بقى وزهق:ranting:
هجاوب لما النت يتصلح عندى 
الكمبيوتر متحنط لية 10 ايام:36_1_4:
*


----------



## BishoRagheb (5 أكتوبر 2010)

*متابع وانشالله السي في بتاعي اخر واحد 

*


----------



## روزي86 (5 أكتوبر 2010)

netta قال:


> ايوه روزي
> فين صحيح الcv بتاعك
> بس ما تنسيش ياقمره
> تقولي علي كل مغامراتك
> ...


 

ههههههههه حاضر يا حبي

من عنيا

هههههههههه:new6:


----------



## روزي86 (5 أكتوبر 2010)

grges monir قال:


> *ماليش نفس اجاوب*
> *غلاسة بقى وزهق:ranting:*
> *هجاوب لما النت يتصلح عندى *
> *الكمبيوتر متحنط لية 10 ايام:36_1_4:*


 
ههههههههههه

خلاص في انتظارك يا باشا

يارب يتصلح بقي ههههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (5 أكتوبر 2010)

bishoragheb قال:


> *متابع وانشالله السي في بتاعي اخر واحد *


 

اوك منور دايما


----------



## tamav maria (5 أكتوبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههه حاضر يا حبي
> 
> من عنيا
> 
> هههههههههه:new6:


 

بس بليز 
ابعت لي علي الرسائل
تعرفيني اول ما تبتدي

هو الولا مايكل مش باين ليه
هو مسافر ولا ايه


----------



## روزي86 (5 أكتوبر 2010)

netta قال:


> بس بليز
> ابعت لي علي الرسائل
> تعرفيني اول ما تبتدي
> 
> ...


 

حاضر يا قمر من عنيا

ومايكل مشغول في الشغل اليومين دول

ربنا معاه ويرجعلنا بالسلامه


----------



## kalimooo (5 أكتوبر 2010)

موضوعك حلو
ممكن يكون ليا رجعة
الله اعلم
هههههههههههههه


----------



## +Sameh+ (5 أكتوبر 2010)

عمرك كام ويوم ميلادك ايمتى ؟
*18سنه
22-3-92
* ما هى جنسيتك ؟ 
*مصرى*
ما مهنتك او وظيفتك ؟ ولو كنت بتدرس ما هي درستك؟
*كليه هندسه مودرن اكاديمى*
فى اى مرحله دراسيه ؟
*المرحله التانيه*
ما هى الحاله الاجتماعيه ( متزوج -اعزب - ارمل- عاشق )؟
*اعزب*
ما هيا هواياتك المفضله ؟
*كره قدم و نت :spor2:*
ما هوه سبب اختيار اسمك فى المنتدى ومعنى ايه و بيعنيلك ايه ؟ ؟
_*جات معايا كدا:new4:*_
ازاى عرفت المنتدى ؟
*
عن طريق الحج رومانى زكريا*


رايك فى المنتدى ؟
_*مفيد ومسلى*_
ما هى طموحاتك المستقبليه ؟
*اتخرج واشتغل برررررررررررررررره مصر
ال ام الدنيا ال:11azy:
* مين من الاعضاء بتحبه وقريب منك وبترتاح لما تتكلم معاه؟
*كتير......

* كم عدد اصدقائك المقربين ؟
22
ما هي مميزاتك التى تمتاز بها ؟
*نشيط-منظم -عندى ثقه بالنفس-لكل شئ تحت السموات وقت*
ما هى عيوبك اللى نفسك تغيرها ؟
عصبى-بحب ارخم احيانا -عنييييد
بدقق على كل حاجه......الخ:new6: 
ماهي أكلتك المفضلة؟؟
*فراخ مشويه
شيشطاوق
بطاطس مقليه

شكرا يا روزى دايما موضايعك جذابه وجميله
*​


----------



## روزي86 (5 أكتوبر 2010)

كليمو قال:


> موضوعك حلو
> ممكن يكون ليا رجعة
> الله اعلم
> هههههههههههههه


 

ههههههههههههه

تنور اكيد يا كليمو في اي وقت

ربنا يعوضك


----------



## روزي86 (5 أكتوبر 2010)

hero mena gerges قال:


> عمرك كام ويوم ميلادك ايمتى ؟
> *18سنه*
> _*22-3-92*_
> ما هى جنسيتك ؟
> ...


 

ربنا يخليك يا هيرو

دايما مروركم بيسعدني جدا


----------



## روزي86 (5 أكتوبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> لكل عضو ((c.v))
> 
> تعرفنا بيه وتكون زي بطاقة تقربنا من بعض ونزيد من التعارف ما بينا
> 
> ...





اديني جاوبت اهو

وفي انتظار باقي الاعضااااااااااااء​


----------



## انريكي (5 أكتوبر 2010)

هههههههههههه

اي ده يا روزي عاوزه تفضحيني 

بس حجاوب بس مش دلوقت 

متابع انشالله عشر سنوات وهرد هههههههه

الرب يباركك


----------



## روزي86 (5 أكتوبر 2010)

انريكي قال:


> هههههههههههه
> 
> اي ده يا روزي عاوزه تفضحيني
> 
> ...


 

هههههههههههه يلا يا انريكي

عرف نفسك احسنلك

خلي بالك قريب انت هتدبس في الاذاعه وهتعترف وتعرف نفسك للجمهور هههههههههههه:smil15:


----------



## MIKEL MIK (5 أكتوبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> لكل عضو ((c.v))
> تعرفنا بيه وتكون زي بطاقة تقربنا من بعض ونزيد من التعارف ما بينا
> 
> 
> ...




*انتي شغاله ايه بالظبط يا نصه
شغاله في مكتب التحريات ولا ايه
ربنا يستر من اسئلتك*​


----------



## روزي86 (5 أكتوبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *انتي شغاله ايه بالظبط يا نصه*
> *شغاله في مكتب التحريات ولا ايه*
> 
> *ربنا يستر من اسئلتك*​


 

هههههههههه يني ممكن تقول كده يا كوبه انت هههههههههه

نورت الموضوع


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (6 أكتوبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> لكل عضو ((c.v))
> تعرفنا بيه وتكون زي بطاقة تقربنا من بعض ونزيد من التعارف ما بينا
> وماله يا جميل
> 
> ...


ميرسى يا حبيبتى
موضوع لذيذ
​


----------



## روزي86 (6 أكتوبر 2010)

+bent el3dra+ قال:


> ميرسى يا حبيبتى
> موضوع لذيذ​


 

ميرسي ليكي يا حبيبتي

نورتي الموضوع كله


----------



## rana1981 (6 أكتوبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> لكل عضو ((c.v))
> تعرفنا بيه وتكون زي بطاقة تقربنا من بعض ونزيد من التعارف ما بينا
> 
> *اوووووووووووووك​*
> ...



*شكرا يا قمر على موضوعك الجميل​*


----------



## حبيب يسوع (6 أكتوبر 2010)

انا حبيبكم عمو سعيد مصرى  متنصر امنت بيسوع المسيح


----------



## انريكي (6 أكتوبر 2010)

لكل عضو ((c.v))
تعرفنا بيه وتكون زي بطاقة تقربنا من بعض ونزيد من التعارف ما بينا 

بس انا مش عوز اتعرف

ههههههههههههههههههههههههه





عمرك كام ويوم ميلادك ايمتى ؟

عشرين سنه وداخل ع الواحد والعشرين بعون الله


ما هى جنسيتك ؟ 

عراقي 

ما مهنتك او وظيفتك ؟ ولو كنت بتدرس ما هي درستك؟

كنت اتمنا الدراسة بس الظروف ماجعلتني اكمل

وذهبت الى عالم الاعمال الحرة


فى اى مرحله دراسيه ؟

يوووه يا روزي مش قلت اني عفت الدراسة

ما هى الحاله الاجتماعيه ( متزوج -اعزب - ارمل- عاشق )؟

عاشق وبي جنون 

ما هيا هواياتك المفضله ؟

كرة القدم ؟ السباحة

ما هوه سبب اختيار اسمك فى المنتدى ومعنى ايه و بيعنيلك ايه ؟ ؟

بصراحه انا معجب اكثير بالفنان انريكي ولي هذا السبب اخترت هذا الاسم 

ازاى عرفت المنتدى ؟

عن طريق حبيبتي 



رايك فى المنتدى ؟

شيئ جدا جميل ومن يوم الي سجلت فيه جدا مهتم بيه

ما هى طموحاتك المستقبليه ؟

ان يكون عندي عائلة مسيحية بصيطة وتعرف كلمه الله 

واعيش الاخر لحضه في حياتي مع الانسانه الذي احبها


مين من الاعضاء بتحبه وقريب منك وبترتاح لما تتكلم معاه؟

بجد كل الي في المنتده احبهم وقريبين مني 

كم عدد اصدقائك المقربين ؟

3

ما هي مميزاتك التى تمتاز بها ؟

معرفش بس اسئلي الناس 

ما هى عيوبك اللى نفسك تغيرها ؟

ادعصب من اي شيئ 

ماهي أكلتك المفضلة؟؟

البطاطس المقليه

روزي الله اسيامحك فضحتيني 

ههههه

بجد جدا جميل 

تسلم ايدك يا كتكوتة المنتده

الرب يباركك


----------



## روزي86 (6 أكتوبر 2010)

انريكي قال:


> لكل عضو ((c.v))
> تعرفنا بيه وتكون زي بطاقة تقربنا من بعض ونزيد من التعارف ما بينا
> 
> بس انا مش عوز اتعرف
> ...


 

ههههههههه نورت يا جميل

وكان لازم اهددك يعني ههههههههه

بس اجاباتك جامده موووووووووووت


----------



## tamav maria (6 أكتوبر 2010)

saed_sad25 قال:


> انا حبيبكم عمو سعيد مصرى  متنصر امنت بيسوع المسيح





اهلا وسهلا 
عمو سعيد
نورت الموضوع


----------



## tamav maria (6 أكتوبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *انتي شغاله ايه بالظبط يا نصه*
> *شغاله في مكتب التحريات ولا ايه*
> 
> *ربنا يستر من اسئلتك*​


 

ليه ياابني كده بس 
ليه بتجيب لنفسك المشاكل
هي غيره من روزي والسلام
انت كنت فين مش باين بقالك
كام يوم 
حمدلله بالسلامه 
نوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووورت


----------



## روزي86 (6 أكتوبر 2010)

rana1981 قال:


> *شكرا يا قمر على موضوعك الجميل​*


 

شكرا ليكي يا حبيبتي

نورتي


----------



## روزي86 (6 أكتوبر 2010)

saed_sad25 قال:


> انا حبيبكم عمو سعيد مصرى متنصر امنت بيسوع المسيح


 

ربنا معاك

ميرسي ليك


----------



## روزي86 (6 أكتوبر 2010)

netta قال:


> ليه ياابني كده بس
> ليه بتجيب لنفسك المشاكل
> هي غيره من روزي والسلام
> انت كنت فين مش باين بقالك
> ...


 

يا عسل انت يالي مظبطني دايما ههههههههه


----------



## tamav maria (6 أكتوبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> يا عسل انت يالي مظبطني دايما ههههههههه


 

امال ياقمر
ما تخافيش 
وراكي رجاله ياكلوا 
الزلط


----------



## روزي86 (6 أكتوبر 2010)

هههههههههه

تسلميلي يا حبي

ربنا يخليكي ليا


----------



## الملكة العراقية (6 أكتوبر 2010)

لكل عضو ((c.v))

تعرفنا بيه وتكون زي بطاقة تقربنا من بعض ونزيد من التعارف ما بينا ​ 

 اوووكي يا قمر​ 
عمرك كام ويوم ميلادك ايمتى ؟

 العمر 16 - تاريخ الميلاد 27/5/1994

ما هي جنسيتك ؟ 
 عراقية
ما مهنتك او وظيفتك ؟ ولو كنت بتدرس ما هي درستك؟
دراسة
فى اى مرحله دراسيه ؟
المرحلة الاعدادية
ما هى الحاله الاجتماعيه ( متزوج -اعزب - ارمل- عاشق )؟
 عزباء
ما هيا هواياتك المفضله ؟
 النت - الكمبيوتر - المطالعة
ما هوه سبب اختيار اسمك فى المنتدى ومعنى ايه و بيعنيلك ايه ؟ ؟
 اسمي يمثل جنسيتي 
ازاى عرفت المنتدى ؟​ 
كنت بدور على منتدى مسيحي وطلعلي​ 
رايك فى المنتدى ؟
 منتدى متميز جداا
ما هى طموحاتك المستقبليه ؟

مين من الاعضاء بتحبه وقريب منك وبترتاح لما تتكلم معاه؟
 الكل
كم عدد اصدقائك المقربين ؟
4
ما هي مميزاتك التى تمتاز بها ؟
 معرفش يا روزي اسألي الناس بقى :t30::t30:
ما هى عيوبك اللى نفسك تغيرها ؟ 
 العصبية - وعدم التفائل
ماهي أكلتك المفضلة؟؟
البرياني - السباغيتي

موضوع جميل يا قمر
مرسي ليكي​


----------



## روزي86 (6 أكتوبر 2010)

نورتي يا حبي

ربنا يعوضك


----------



## MIKEL MIK (6 أكتوبر 2010)

netta قال:


> ليه ياابني كده بس
> ليه بتجيب لنفسك المشاكل
> هي غيره من روزي والسلام
> انت كنت فين مش باين بقالك
> ...



*رخامه عندك اعتراض يابت
ملقتش غير نصه واغير منها
طب اغير من حد طويل شويه :t30:
انا عقبال عندك اشتغلت ومبقتش عاطل زي الاول
وبدخل كل يوم ساعتين بليل بس
الله يسلمك يا حجه وفيكي الخير يابت
مطلعتيش نادله زي ناس :11azy:
ده نورك يختي وضلمه روزي*​


روزي86 قال:


> يا عسل انت يالي مظبطني دايما ههههههههه



*مين يشهد للعروسه :heat:*​


----------



## روزي86 (6 أكتوبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *رخامه عندك اعتراض يابت*
> *ملقتش غير نصه واغير منها*
> *طب اغير من حد طويل شويه :t30:*
> *انا عقبال عندك اشتغلت ومبقتش عاطل زي الاول*
> ...


 

ياض اتهد ياض انت لطخك هههههههههههه

كوبه صحيح

ربي يهدك:t30:


----------



## MIKEL MIK (6 أكتوبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> ياض اتهد ياض انت لطخك هههههههههههه
> 
> كوبه صحيح
> 
> ربي يهدك:t30:




*بق وبس يا نصه
ولابيهشني :t30:*​


----------



## روزي86 (6 أكتوبر 2010)

هههههههههه


طيب يا سم انت ههههههههه


----------



## +ماربيلا+ (6 أكتوبر 2010)

*c v بتاعى اهوو*

*عمرك كام ويوم ميلادك امتى؟*

*21 ونص    20|2 | 89*

*ما هى جنسيتك؟*
*مصريه*

*ما هى مهنتك؟ ولو كنت بتدرس ايه دراستك؟*
*لسه بدرس   انا اخر سنه كليه تجارة*

*ما هى الحاله الاجتماعيه؟ ( متزوج _ اعزب _ ارمل _ عاشق )*
*اعزبه  *

*ما هى هوايتك المفضله؟*
* سماع الموسيقى _ قرايه القصص*

*ما هو سبب اختيار اسمك فى المنتدى؟ وبيعنيلك ايه؟*
*دا  اسم لبان  كنت بحبه اوى  لو حد يعرفه*
*احم احم محدش يضحك*

*ازاى عرفتى المنتدى؟*
*من اختى وكانت مشتركه فيه*

*رأيك فى المنتدى؟*
*جميل اوى بس كبير اوى اوى ومتاهه*

*ما هى طموحاتك المستقبليه؟*
*اخلص واشتغل واكون اسره جميله*

*مين الاعضاء اللى بتحبه وقريب منك وبترتاح معاه؟*
*كتيييير اوى بجد بس بلاش اسماء عشان مش انسى حد*

*كم عدد اصدقائك المقربين؟*
*2 ( ولد _ بنت)*

*ما هى مميزاتك اللى تمتاز بيها؟*
*عندى طوله باال ومش بتعصب بسرعه*

*ما هى عيوبك اللى نفسك تغيرها؟*
*متسرعه *

*ما هى اكلتك المفضله؟ *
*فراخ بالبطاطس _ ورق العنب*

*يسلم ايديك يا روزايه *
*موضوع رووووووعه ودايما متألقه يا قمر*​


----------



## روزي86 (6 أكتوبر 2010)

ميرسي ليكي يا حبيبتي

نورتي الموضوع كله


----------



## sony_33 (6 أكتوبر 2010)

*كل البنات عصبية ومتسرعة
منكم لله
وانا الى كنت بقول عليكو ملايكة ال
ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
شكرا روزى على الموضوع الجميل دة
ومتستنيش ال cvبتاعى علشان انا انطوائى
هههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## tasoni queena (6 أكتوبر 2010)

السى فى بتاعى

حطاه فى الخطة الخمسينية الجاية 

انشاء الله ربنا يدينا طولة العمر ههههههههههه​


----------



## روزي86 (7 أكتوبر 2010)

sony_33 قال:


> *كل البنات عصبية ومتسرعة*
> 
> *منكم لله*
> *وانا الى كنت بقول عليكو ملايكة ال*
> ...


 
ههههههههههههه

ماشي يا عم الانطوائي :t32:


----------



## روزي86 (7 أكتوبر 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> السى فى بتاعى​
> 
> حطاه فى الخطة الخمسينية الجاية ​
> 
> انشاء الله ربنا يدينا طولة العمر ههههههههههه​


 

ههههههههههههه

نورتي يا تاسوني


----------



## KOKOMAN (7 أكتوبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> لكل عضو ((c.v))
> 
> تعرفنا بيه وتكون زي بطاقة تقربنا من بعض ونزيد من التعارف ما بينا
> *حاضر* ​
> ...


 
*ميرسى روزى*​


----------



## روزي86 (7 أكتوبر 2010)

kokoman قال:


> *ميرسى روزى*​


 


ميرسي ليك يا جميل

نورت الموضوع


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 أكتوبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> لكل عضو ((c.v))
> *تعرفنا بيه وتكون زي بطاقة تقربنا من بعض ونزيد من التعارف ما بينا
> 
> 
> ...



*((c.v)) فظيع  اهو هاتيلى وظيفه بقى هههههه
ميرررسى يا ارق روزايه​*


----------



## oesi no (7 أكتوبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> لكل عضو ((c.v))
> تعرفنا بيه وتكون زي بطاقة تقربنا من بعض ونزيد من التعارف ما بينا
> 
> 
> ...


*هتجيبيلى شغل ايه بقى 
*​


----------



## روزي86 (7 أكتوبر 2010)

dona nabil قال:


> *((c.v)) فظيع اهو هاتيلى وظيفه بقى هههههه*
> 
> *ميرررسى يا ارق روزايه *​


 

ميرسي ليكي يا حبي علي مرورك الجميل

هههههههه ومن عنيا هدورلك علي وظيفة تليق بيكي يا قمر


----------



## روزي86 (7 أكتوبر 2010)

oesi_no قال:


> *هتجيبيلى شغل ايه بقى *​


 

هههههههههه 

حاضر هدورلك علي شغلانه في شركة كبري 

حلو كده هههههههههههه

نورتني بمرورك الجميل


----------



## sony_33 (7 أكتوبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> لكل عضو ((c.v))
> تعرفنا بيه وتكون زي بطاقة تقربنا من بعض ونزيد من التعارف ما بينا
> 
> 
> ...


لقيت نفسى زهقان قلت ادخل افضفض
هههههههههههههههههه

​


----------



## روزي86 (7 أكتوبر 2010)

sony_33 قال:


> لقيت نفسى زهقان قلت ادخل افضفض
> 
> هههههههههههههههههه​


 

هههههههههههههه

نورت يا سوني


----------



## Coptic MarMar (8 أكتوبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> عمرك كام ويوم ميلادك ايمتى ؟
> ​



*22 سنة :999:
وتاريخ ميلادى 10|1*​


روزي86 قال:


> ما هى جنسيتك ؟
> ​



*مصرية با أوختى والنبى :a4:*​


روزي86 قال:


> ما مهنتك او وظيفتك ؟ ولو كنت بتدرس ما هي درستك؟
> ​




*كلية تربية 
يعنى معلمة أجيال leasantr
ظلموا العيااااااااال 
هههههههه*​


روزي86 قال:


> فى اى مرحله دراسيه ؟
> ​



*رابعة :t26:*​



روزي86 قال:


> ما هى الحاله الاجتماعيه ( متزوج -اعزب - ارمل- عاشق )؟
> ​



*رقم خمسة :59:*​



روزي86 قال:


> ما هيا هواياتك المفضله ؟
> ​



*الغتااااااااااتة والرخامة:fun_lol:
هههههههه*​


روزي86 قال:


> ما هوه سبب اختيار اسمك فى المنتدى ومعنى ايه و بيعنيلك ايه ؟ ؟
> ​



*وحياتك ياروزى صحيت من النوم لقيت نفسى كده 
متعرفيش بقى تأثير كابوس ولا حلم :99:
هههههههه*​


روزي86 قال:


> ازاى عرفت المنتدى ؟
> ​



*من البت جيلان:budo:*​


روزي86 قال:


> رايك فى المنتدى ؟
> ​



*نفس رأيك باااااااالظبط :t30:
ههههههه*​


روزي86 قال:


> ما هى طموحاتك المستقبليه ؟
> ​



*نفسى أخلص وأشتغل بشهادتى 
ولو ربنا أراد بقى نفسى أسااااااااافر:94:*​



روزي86 قال:


> مين من الاعضاء بتحبه وقريب منك وبترتاح لما تتكلم معاه؟
> ​



*عارفيييييين نفسهم بقى 
اخلعى منها انتى:gy0000:
هههههه*​


روزي86 قال:


> كم عدد اصدقائك المقربين ؟
> ​



*المقربين أوى 3 :blush2:*​


روزي86 قال:


> ما هي مميزاتك التى تمتاز بها ؟
> ​



*أنى بضحك دايما:yahoo:*​



روزي86 قال:


> ما هى عيوبك اللى نفسك تغيرها ؟
> ​



*العصبية والعند:t32:*​​


روزي86 قال:


> ماهي أكلتك المفضلة؟؟
> ​



*البيتزاااااا leasantr
واخدة بالك هههههه*​


----------



## روزي86 (8 أكتوبر 2010)

ميرسي ليكي يا مرمر

نورتي يا قمر


----------



## انريكي (10 أكتوبر 2010)

هيه توساني فين

اطلعي يلا 

يلا بقا احسن ما انزل اسمك في الجرايد واقول 

مطلوبة حية او ميتة

ههههههههههههههههههههه

والي يعذر عليها يربح جنيه واحد بس


----------



## روزي86 (10 أكتوبر 2010)

ههههههههههههه

انت بتدور علي حد تايه يا انريكي هههههههههه


----------



## انريكي (10 أكتوبر 2010)

ايوه يا روز عاوز اعرف هيه فين البنت ديه

هتطلع يعني هتطلع

يلا فينك اعترفي

ههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (10 أكتوبر 2010)

هههههههههههه

طيب ماتشوفها كده يمكن مستخبية في اي قسم من اقسام المنتدي ههههههههههه


----------

